# Is it organic or not ?



## Buckwheat (Jan 7, 2020)

I’m using FoxFarm Grow Big and Tiger Bloom liquid plant food , are they considered organic ?
I’m using FoxFarm Happy Frog potting soil ! Is it absolutely necessary to fertilize my plants or can I just use plain water ? My plants are very healthy and show no sign of deficiency! I’m also wondering if you are supposed to use this potting soil straight or mix in other ingredients ? Ive been adding perlite !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2020)

According to their website, these are the products they sell that are organic

https://foxfarm.com/product-category/for-organic-gardening

I’ve not used Happy Frog but I would plan on feeding your plants


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2020)

Happy frog has enough nutes to last about 4 weeks. Please feed your plants. Some of FF is organic and some isnt. You will have to check on the bottles.


----------



## novitius (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey Buckwheat! If you're wanting to go into organics you may want to avoid bottled nutes.  Lots of people don't trust them, me included lol. You can add amendments to your soil, absolutely. Perlite is great for helping with drainage. Humic acid, guanos and rock dusts all come in handy. When your growing organically you want to feed the soil, not the plant. Personally, I've been using teas made of liquid Kelp and compost. I've also been using worm castings. Oh, always water with distilled water! The chlorine will kill your micro herd.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 7, 2020)

Grow Big and Tiger Bloom are NOT organic.  So, you are going to have to decide if you want to keep feeding them chemical nutrients or if you want to go organic.  Just like there is not such thing as "kinda pregnant", there is no such thing as kinda organic.  So, either all your products are organic and you develop great microbe herds or you use chemical fertilizers.  Using any kind of chemical fertilizers will kill or damage the microbes if you are organic.

Like Rosebud mentioned, the Happy Frog soil will take you for a few weeks, but you are going to need to feed your plants.  When they are small, their nutrient needs aren't great, but as the get bigger and start flowering, they need food.  You may want to check out making up a super soil for your next grow.  Like Novitus, I do not use bottled nutrients, but enhance my soil with additives and use teas.  While you do not need to use distilled water, you do need water without chlorine.  This is true whether you have an organic grow or not.  Plants do not like chlorine.  If you let your water sit out for 24 hours or so, the chlorine will evaporate out.  This is not true of chloramine however.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 7, 2020)

A word of warning about distilled or filtered water. You will probably need to add calcium and magnesium. I found out that out when I used filtered water last grow. I just let my water sit out for a few days to let the chlorine evaporate. If your water is treated with chloramine though you may need to go with filtered/ro/distilled. I have read that chloramine does not evaporate well. I used General Organics organic nutrient line and though it is liquid(and the organicness May be questionable) it has worked for me. I only do small grows so I don’t need a lot. Some folks here use kelp4less for their dry amendment source.

Edit:THG beat me to it...


----------



## Buckwheat (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks to all of you hippies for the excellent info and advice !
MP is awesome ! I would like to use bat guano , worm casting and possibly steer manure ! I’ve seen many recipes on this site and will start experimenting ! I’m going to start using distilled H2O and see if it makes a difference ! The last thing I want is to kill my microbe herds ! That why I wanted to know whether or not I was organic ! I’ll use my used Liquid fertilizer on my house plants and perennials ! Thanks again !
I’m still looking for Spanky and Alfalfa ! Anybody seen um?


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jan 7, 2020)

Careful adding a lot of manure based nitrogen...it needs to compost a bit before it’s ready for consumption by plants...


----------



## Keef (Jan 7, 2020)

I farm the beneficial microbes in Voodoo Juice in my aeropoonics boxes -- They take care of my plants -- Don't know if that is organic or not but live verus dead res. I gotta have my live water !--I'm out right now and it sux -- but once a month nute res change only innoculate with it when starting a fresh box --  Something go wrong -- My fault ?- Your fault ?- Nobody's fault ? -- Throw that nute water out clean the box and mix a fresh batch -- rinse the roots off and put them back in the box  !- Aero ?- Sound all high tech ?-- $50 a box - run them until they fall apart only changing the nute water -- 12 gallons in each 35 gallon box spray straight up at the roots - So is it Organic ?-- If this formula is not I could adapt and next run could be but why fix something that ain't broke ?--


----------



## burnin1 (Jan 7, 2020)

Composted steer manure has a lot of salt I am told.    I used to use chicken manure on my tomatoes with good results.  However tomatoes and cannabis are different.  I would stick with the bat guano if you want to use manure.


----------



## AladinSane (Mar 30, 2020)

Use only Advanced line of organic nutes and Sunshine Mix # 4 for soilless organic gardening. Also only water from the bottom of the pots. Never had any bugs in 9 years of indoor growing.


----------

